# Question on High-Speed Continuous Shooting using an EF prime or zoom lens



## XL+ (Sep 23, 2018)

I´d be interested, if any user has practical knowledge how fast the Eos R i,s when used with an 500 or 600mm prime lens, or the 100-400mm II?
Did anybody test this with these lenses? Is it still aroung 5 FPS, or less?
I saw an video report, where the mentioned, the EOS R is very slow, when used with non-generic lenses.

Erik


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 23, 2018)

Compared to what? A 1D X II is definitely head and shoulders faster, so you need to compare with a 6D MK II which is in about the same price range. The amount of processing required to do AF for Dual Pixel AF is apparently a limiting factor. If you are using a lens in such a way that a lot of processing is going on, it could slow down the FPS just as certain features do on other bodies.

I definitely would not be buying one for use with a 500mm or 600mm prime, its not a ideal match for those lenses, wait for a high end body come 1.5 to 2 years.


----------



## XL+ (Sep 24, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Compared to what? A 1D X II is definitely head and shoulders faster, so you need to compare with a 6D MK II which is in about the same price range. The amount of processing required to do AF for Dual Pixel AF is apparently a limiting factor. If you are using a lens in such a way that a lot of processing is going on, it could slow down the FPS just as certain features do on other bodies.
> 
> I definitely would not be buying one for use with a 500mm or 600mm prime, its not a ideal match for those lenses, wait for a high end body come 1.5 to 2 years.


Hmmm.... 
For my needs, I´m in trouble. The 5D4 is mounted on the 600mm Mk II lens, the 500mm was mounted on my 7D MK II. But now in autumn, when deer appears in dusk and dawn, the 7DII shows to much noise. So I was thinking of fetching an Eos R... That would have been an cheaper solution than buying an body >3000€.


----------



## RGF (Sep 24, 2018)

Sorry but the EOS R is more of entry camera. Too bad because Canon could have left Nikon in the dust if they had introduce a high FPS, good high ISO camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 24, 2018)

XL+ said:


> Hmmm....
> For my needs, I´m in trouble. The 5D4 is mounted on the 600mm Mk II lens, the 500mm was mounted on my 7D MK II. But now in autumn, when deer appears in dusk and dawn, the 7DII shows to much noise. So I was thinking of fetching an Eos R... That would have been an cheaper solution than buying an body >3000€.


For photographing deer, I think that high fps is not such a factor, but for sports like baseball where pros need to capture a specific moment, then use of a high fps might be something I'd want. Most of the time, I find 10 fps just creates a huge editing job when I could have been patient and used one shot. Thats not the case for those with one time opportunities, for those cases, users are still better off with a 1 series.

Canon will come out with a higher model, it will be priced much higher as well, probably $4,000 USD. It will also likely have to be larger, a joy stick, larger battery, more internal room for dual cards, multiple processors, everything adds up where space is involved. 

Adorama, here in the US has a optional membership club that gives 2 day shipping for orders, 60 day returns, etc. A person would have a reasonable time to evaluate the camera and return it if it just did not work out. I am occasionally disappointed with a product that does not work for my needs, and I do return it if that's the case.

You might look for a used 1DX to upgrade the 7D II, or a 2nd new or used 5D MK IV. There tend to be good deals coming in the fall, so decide what you want and be ready to buy.

My 5D MK IV seems to me to produce too much noise, I don't think it is any worse than my MK III was, but perhaps a different texture of noise. Obviously, a APS-C sensor is going to have even more noise, its definitely a issue in low light.


----------



## XL+ (Sep 28, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> My 5D MK IV seems to me to produce too much noise, I don't think it is any worse than my MK III was, but perhaps a different texture of noise. Obviously, a APS-C sensor is going to have even more noise, its definitely a issue in low light.



This "issue" my body is suffering from in another way. If I take an HDR with 5 pictures, the gap between these shots must not exeed 0.5 stops. Otherwise, really big noise appears. But interestingly, not the dark pictures create this noise - the lighter ones do creat noise like clouding.
Some friends of mine do own 5D4 too, so we compared the bodies. And mine is the only to suffer tis "issue" from. Also, the sensor is giving me soft picturs. Fine for portraits, bad for landscape. CPS told me, my sensor is really creating soft pictures, but this no such an big issue that it has to be solved by an hardware exchange.


----------

